# 80# - 30" what arrows?????



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

With my 80 pound bow,,,I am only a 28.5 draw,I used Easton 340 arrows,,,,,the Evolutions and Bemon ics hunter 340's. Shot like a charm. I tried using an easton ACC 3-71 but had a hard time paper tuning. My 80 pound bow is a true twin cam. U need a stiff spine,,,but being your are a longer draw,,,wonder what that will do to the spine,might weaken it some.

You need to figure your total arrow length too to really balance it out.


----------

